# Tactical Knives Magazine



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Aug 4, 2005)

*Tactical Knives Magazine November 2005 just hit the newstands with a great article written by Jerry Van Cook. The article covers the new  Ontario Produced /Worden designed SPECIAL FORCES MACHETE. This is a massive blade with dynamic tactical features and has been well received at the Industry SHOT SHOW and the recent BLADE SHOW in Atlanta just a month or so ago, looks like a release date is coming this September. Additionally another article will be featured in an upcoming KNIVES ILLUSTRATED magazine as well. I have produced an instructional DVD and will have some available at the upcoming Ohio Seminar hosted by Dan McConnell. *
*Below is a short prospective on the DVD as well as a brief statement on the Special Forces machete.*
*Datu Kelly *


_*Machete Video* _
​_I just watched Kelly Worden's new Machete DVD featuring his Ontario Special Forces Machete. It was pretty damn good. Started out with an intro by Robert H. showing all the cool features of the Ontario Special Forces Machete.
After the intro Mr. Worden gets into the uses of a machete as a tactical tool. Shows alot of what Modern Arnis is about along with what you can do with a machete that has a clip point and a sharpened top edge. All the Bowie knife guys out there will love this DVD. The problem I found is where do I get one of those SF Machete's? I haven't seen them on the market yet. Supposed to come in two sizes also. If anyone out there knows where I can get a SF Machete I would be seriously interested.

Ray Smith_





_*Availability* _

​_Ontario will be releasing Worden's SF Machete in the very near future -

You can always contact Ontario and ask for either a release date or distributor near you -

It is an awesome design, original in every respect, and Worden has laid down a training program based on his work with the 1st Special Forces Group on the use of the machete in CQB - something SF soldiers have for years been interested / trained on a small scale in (machete H2H).

Worden's introduction of this unique H2H item can be considered in equal stature with Peter LaGana's design, development, and training of our SF forces in his ATC Tomahawk. Now, between the ATC 'hawk and Worden's SF Machete, there is a truly dynamic duo of close quarter edged weaponry and training outside the realm of strictly knife CQB.

Greg Walker_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2005)

Sounds great! I am looking forward to checking out
your latest project! Is the Worden Designed Special
Forces Machete able to thrust as well as cut? Is it a
weapon for war or utility or both? Looking forward to
your reply!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Andrew Evans (Aug 15, 2005)

I've had the honor and privilege of examining this masterpiece while Datu Worden was in Kansas giving a seminar. Trying to pry it away from my eldest son was a different manner. (He might just have to wait till Xmas for Santa to bring two. Oops! Did I forgot mom?)

To answer your question, the Worden Designed Special Forces Machete serves many functions as well as being a work of art.

Here's a picture.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks like something a Klingon or an Orc would use...neat.  I want one.  

What's the purpose of the paracord wrap AND the handle?  Two handed chopping actions?



Regards,



Steve


----------



## dearnis.com (Aug 18, 2005)

So Steve...which are you?  (Couldn't resist).
Lots of possibilities there.....


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Aug 18, 2005)

Below is a rough draft of some of the information contained in the Tactical Knives Article written by Jerry Van Cook, Hopefully it should answer some of your questions and questions to come,,, no release date has been established as of yet, I would hope it would not be to much longer,,, 
Datu Kelly


_*Lets see if I cant explain the differences between the Worden Ontario Special Forces Machete and more standard "jungle cutters." Ill start at one end and work my way around the point and back again. Its available in two lengths: 18 and 22 inch blades. Most of the features are the same on both but Ill point out the differences, too.*_
_*The hard rubber, slip resistant grip slabs feature the Special Forces logo with the crossed arrows, dagger, and the words, "De Oppresso Libre." A pommel feature of the same material extends from the front of the rear of the grip at approximately a 45-degree angleperfect for hooking, trapping, of what the Filipinos call punyo (butt end) strikes. Just above the handle there is a choil of sorts (a shade under 2 inches on the large machete, a little under 1 inch on the smaller) and then comes a flat, un-ground and paracord wrapped "second hand" grip which is roughly 4 inches long. Next is the primary cutting edge which is a very gently swelled 11 inches on the big one, and an almost straight 6 inches + on its "little brother." *_

_*Just past the primary cutting edge is where the more radical divergences from the traditional machete take place, beginning with a far more full-bellied swell of razor-sharp steel which curves upward into a clip point. The swedge created by this clip is also sharpened, as is the back edge into which it curves. The back edge extends down to a row of what Kelly calls "kris serrations." Testing proved these to be excellent at cutting soft targets (like flesh) but not as adept on hard mediums. So theyre about to be changed to a more traditional serration pattern which should "do a number" on both. Were back to the second-hand grip now, and then the grip slabs and pommel. *_

_*Believe me, its really not all that complexjust extremely well thought out. What it amounts to is that every possible "nook and cranny" which could be used as a weapon has been fully developed. The straight primary edge can be used for vines and other such vegetation and what I began thinking of as the "bowie hump" given this thing a little extra "ooomph" for the softwood jungle trees. This curved edge will also slice skin and dress out meatanimal and, if need be, human. Flip the WOSFM over in your hand and suddenly you have the perfect edged-extension weapon for draw cutting. Multiply the target on the sharpened back edge, pull, and it draws the point in, and through, the wound. Using the point for snap cuts, you can also keep a great deal of distance between you and your opponent (again, for you Filipino stylists, Larga Mano) while still inflicting some far deeper puncture wounds than would be possible with other machetes or swords of the same length. *_

_*Although less "exotic" than some of the other features, the one I suspect will see the most use is the second hand grip. Remember your little league coach telling you to choke up on the bat? Thats basically what youre able to do with this feature, and doing so not only gives the Worden-Ontario the strength of both arms when striking it multiplies the blocking power of this instrument several times over. This second-hand grip may be even more important in simple foliage clearance. Unlike the way women say the pains of childbirth fade, I have never forgotten the arthritis flare-ups I had in both shoulders when I went through the Peruvian Air Force Downed Pilot Jungle Survival School a few years ago. We chopped, and we chopped, and we chopped some more. Id chop until one shoulder felt like it had a butane torch in it, then switch hands and start all over again. While the ability to use both arms simultaneously probably wouldnt have eliminated the pain all together, I have no doubt it would have helped.*_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 18, 2005)

I definately like the look of this machete. Especially the
two hand grip option! (Nice Touch) It does look like a 
well thought out and multi functional tool! Kudos! I look
forward to getting one and putting it to the *test*!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 26, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> So Steve...which are you?  (Couldn't resist).
> Lots of possibilities there.....




Klingon or Orc?  You've met me...you've seen the thickened brow and receding hairline. I'm clearly a Klingon.

Or a second generation biped.


Regards,



Steve


----------

